# Beautifull events in Croatia



## in _filmi13_ (Jul 22, 2017)

Hi everyone,

many years ago International summer school UPBEAT was started in Croatian Islands. You can read more info about at www.upbeat.hr

But If you are somehow in Croatia at vacation or traveling, we are organising non-usual historical event at the balcony of famous croatian poet Vladimir Nazor. It will be held in beautifull bay of Bobovisca at sea, its really special ambient.

For more informations check the facebook page and the event page.

FB PAGE
https://www.facebook.com/UpbeatUzmah/
FB EVENT
https://www.facebook.com/events/330527024035107/?acontext={"action_history":"[%7B%5C%22surface%5C%22%3A%5C%22page%5C%22%2C%5C%22mechanism%5C%22%3A%5C%22page_upcoming_events_card%5C%22%2C%5C%22extra_data%5C%22%3A[]%7D]%22%2C%22has_source%22%3Atrue%7D

Hope everyone i great!!!!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Filip Mijic said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> many years ago International summer school UPBEAT was started in Croatian Islands. You can read more info about at www.upbeat.hr
> 
> ...


Other plans this year, sorry.


----------

